
Move Over, Sustainable Travel. Regenerative Travel Has Arrived - jpm_sd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/27/travel/travel-future-coronavirus-sustainable.html
======
iammru
I don't buy it. If we ever go back to normal (eg COVID19 weakens and
disappears or vaccines actually work), travel will continue to be driven by
supply/demand.

